

Transit of Venus June 5th, 2012 - moo
http://venustransit.nasa.gov/2012/transit/
Related article:
Hubble to use moon as mirror to see Venus transit
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936071
======
moo
Related HN article is "Hubble to use moon as mirror to see Venus transit." URL
is <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3936071>

